# diabetic in need of someone to speak to :)



## blonde_babe_14 (Oct 17, 2009)

hi everyone! 
Im new to this website and find it very helpful and interesting. I am a 21 year old diabetic type 1 and have been a diabetic since i was 8, so basically all my life. 
 My problem is that lately i have been quite down with my diabetes and find it quite easy to give up when times get bad. I have a lovely family who support me and care for me but sometimes feel i cant speak to them because i dont want to worry or upset them and this can make me feel so alone. Sometimes it would just be nice to speak to somebody who can feel the same at times and can relate to how i feel. 
 I hope i can get to know people on this site and become friends. It would be nice to hear stories from others and also learn from others to.  xxxx


----------



## bev (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi blond babe and welcome to the forum!

My son is 11 and was diagnosed 11 months ago. He has just started on a pump and loves it! Feel free to rant and moan - although i am a parent i would be happy to help if i can. But there are lots on here around your age and i am sure they will help and support you while your feeling so down.
There is a meet happening in November in London - perhaps you could make it? Do you have a local support group where you live?Bev x


----------



## Steff (Oct 17, 2009)

hi there and a warm welcome to you blonde luckily you have joined the forum and they is plenty of us in here tot alk to, im a t2 myself so i dont have insulin ir noting but i do still get the down days , if ever you need to chat you can Private message me anytime xx


----------



## Gasman1975 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Blonde Babe

Welcome to the forum, I am sure you will find lots of advice and support on here. I am
now 34 and been diagnosed as type 1 for just over 8 years. I too get days where I feel fed up with it, as do most diabetics I know. Try not to let it get you down x

welcome again, 

Andy


----------



## aymes (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, it really is a lucky find if you want to speak to other diabetics. We're a pretty lively place so there's always someone around to help/chat to.

I'm 26, was diagnosed when I was 21 so not as long as you. It sounds like you have a really supportive family but I'm sure many of us can identify with the feeling that you need someone else to speak to who has the same experiences as you. What sort of insulin regieme are you on? I found a real turning point for me was doing the dafne course, it gave me the chance to meet other diabetics and also more confidence so I sought them out elsewhere too!

Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards!
A


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there Blonde, welcome aboard, sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit lonely, and well done on finding this place, plenty of people here who you can rant with or chat with or discuss with! See you around.

Rossi


----------



## HelenP (Oct 17, 2009)

Hiya, and welcome to the forum.  Lots and loads of people in here to chat to - personally I'm a _weeny_ bit older than you  but young at heart and easy to chat with, lol.  However, there ARE lots of younger folk here for you.

There's always someone around to have a chat with or a moan/rant to, or to answer any questions you might have (even though you're probably an expert by now!!).

Hope you find the boards useful.

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hiya, I too was diagnosed at age 8 and am now 21! Are we diabetic twins?!  Welcome to the forum, you'll find lots of lovely helpful people here!


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Blonde,

Welcome to the site. I've been type one for thirteen years and have for the most part of that time felt alone as I've never been able to talk to others before I found this site and met a load of other diabetics on a carb counting course. I'll send my MSN details if you want.

Tom


----------



## am64 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum i was too quite lonely D but feeling much better now I ve got involved here...not as young as you but still just about remember those days...
take care Amx


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome blonde babe!

Hope you enjoy the site xxx


----------



## Mand (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I can understand how you feel. I hope this site helps you.

Mand


----------



## shiv (Oct 18, 2009)

hi blonde! welcome to the forum. i'm 21 and was diagnosed just before my 3rd birthday. the reason i like this forum so much is every knows what i'm talking about/how i'm feeling...i think as much as non-diabetics try (and i'm not knocking them at all), sometimes you just want to talk to someone who knows what it's like to feel high or low or how it makes you feel afterwards. plus it's not all diabetes talk, check out the 'off the subject' forum!

shiv x


----------



## tracey w (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome, hope you find lots of info and help on the site!


----------



## Lil b (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I am also new to the site.  I am a 31 year old type 1 diabetic who has had the condition since the age of two.  I completely understand your feelings - we all go through good and bad stages and it is great to be able to share experiences.  

I have been struggling over the last few months with severe hypos for which I have no warning signs appear like I used to!  Quite scary really!  Despite the frequent hypo's I cannot get my Hb1CA down below 7% - grrrrrr!!!

b x


----------



## blonde_babe_14 (Oct 18, 2009)

*thankx 4 the msgs *

Thankx every1 for the msg's, its put a smile on my face already. Every1 seems so friendly and cant beleive the amount of feedback i have already! shows how suportive people are on this site  Im sure ill begin 2 chirp up with the support of u guys, thankx so much xxx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Oct 18, 2009)

blonde_babe_14@msn.com said:


> Thankx every1 for the msg's, its put a smile on my face already. Every1 seems so friendly and cant beleive the amount of feedback i have already! shows how suportive people are on this site  *Im sure ill begin 2 chirp up *with the support of u guys, thankx so much xxx



Just read the jokes..........I defy not to laugh!!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2009)

Lil b said:


> Hi, I am also new to the site.  I am a 31 year old type 1 diabetic who has had the condition since the age of two.  I completely understand your feelings - we all go through good and bad stages and it is great to be able to share experiences.
> 
> I have been struggling over the last few months with severe hypos for which I have no warning signs appear like I used to!  Quite scary really!  Despite the frequent hypo's I cannot get my Hb1CA down below 7% - grrrrrr!!!
> 
> b x



hi lil b and welcome they is a newbie bit if you want to say heello there hun you might get a few more people seeing your thread x


----------



## HelenP (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi b, and welcome to the forum.  A real friendly and helpful bunch here, you never need to be left 'wondering' about anything, although it would appear you are quite well aquainted with Diabetes!!

xx


----------



## scotty (Oct 20, 2009)

hiya id like to talk about my diabetes to
add me on msn if you want scottandrewgaskell@msn.com


----------



## Patricia (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome everyone...Can I just say  how very cool I think it is that people are all wanting to talk...As a parent of a new type 1 (13 years old), I can only hope my son finds a place like this when he needs to.

So pleased for you all.


----------



## No1_Cricketer_123 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Blonde Babe i feel the same about diabetes and i willing to share stories about my expriences with diabetes


----------

